# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  DHS Issues Hacking Security Alert for Exploitable Network Systems in Small Planes

## Swordsmyth

A security alert  issued by the US Department of Homeland Security (DHS) recommends plane  owners restrict access to their aircraft after authorities were made  aware of a system flaw present in the planes Controller Area Network  (CAN bus) which exposes them to hacking. 

The  DHS Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) informed  aircraft owners Tuesday to take extra precautions in restricting access  to the planes until the aviation industry addresses and introduces  necessary security features to protect small planes CAN bus network.
 An attacker  with physical access to the aircraft could attach a device to an  avionics CAN bus that could be used to inject false data, resulting in  incorrect readings in avionic equipment, the Tuesday notice reads.  [Engine] telemetry readings, compass and attitude data, altitude,  airspeeds, and angle of attack could all be manipulated to provide false  measurements to the pilot.
 With the system unable to deliver accurate readings, the pilot could  ultimately lose control of the aircraft, resulting in a fatal crash.

More at: https://sputniknews.com/us/201907301...-small-planes/

----------

